# Knight Rider... the Next Generation... Anyone planning to watch?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well I just set the recording last night...

Intresting, it just looks like a single episode.. not a series yet.

But hey... Here's to hoping it is good.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I already have it set to record.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well I just set the recording last night...
> 
> Intresting, it just looks like a single episode.. not a series yet.
> 
> But hey... Here's to hoping it is good.


I thought it was just going to be a one time TV movie. Maybe if ratings are high enough, they'll do a series.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This is basically a pilot episode to see if it's worth doing a series. Apparently because of the writers strike there were only a couple of weeks to put a script together and during production there was no way to get a rewrite. Hopefully that doesn't translate into shoddy work, but yeah I plan on catching this show.

I'll be disappointed if they don't drive the car onto the back of a big rig though .. or at a minimum do something else just as cool .


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have it set to record as well. I thought it was going to be a series too, but then since there is only one episode, I thought maybe it was going to be a movie, hopefully it will be as good as the original, but with better effects and a nicer car.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If the commercials are any indication... the car is pretty sweet.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If the commercials are any indication... the car is pretty sweet.


Yep I think it's a Mustang. I wonder who will do the voice over in this car.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well I just set the recording last night...
> 
> Intresting, it just looks like a single episode.. not a series yet.
> 
> But hey... Here's to hoping it is good.


I plan on watching but noticed that it is not being shown in HD (at least on my guide data from NBC Houston).

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

sean10780 said:


> Yep I think it's a Mustang. I wonder who will do the voice over in this car.


Val Kilmer is the voice of KITT. It was to be another actor, but he is affiliate with GM, and once GM found out KITT is now a Mustang instead of a Firebird, they asked him to pull out of the project. He had actually done all the voice overs, but now Kilmer has to retape them.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cdc101 said:


> I plan on watching but noticed that it is not being shown in HD (at least on my guide data from NBC Houston).
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


99.9% chance it will be in HD.

This is actually becomming more normal then not, that shows are not flipping the HD flag on their guide data submission.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

When does this air?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> When does this air?


This Sunday 2/17 at 9pm/8pm (ET/CT)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Feb 17th on NBC

http://www.nbc.com/Knight_Rider/


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Val Kilmer will do the voice. It was going to be Will Arnett but there was a conflict of interest.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Set my recorder already.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Val Kilmer will do the voice. It was going to be Will Arnett but there was a conflict of interest.


You mean the car doesn't really speak?  :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I set my DVR to record it but I fully expect it to stink (and for NBC to pick it up as a regular series).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> You mean the car doesn't really speak?  :lol:


They could have completely generated the voice electronically. I don't know why they didn't.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Val Kilmer as the voice. Wonder if it will be as good as the old one. I think it was the principal from Boy meets world.. What was his name?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sirshagg said:


> I set my DVR to record it but I fully expect it to stink (and for NBC to pick it up as a regular series).


How's that for optimism


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How's that for optimism


I'm always the optimist


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

sean10780 said:


> Val Kilmer as the voice. Wonder if it will be as good as the old one. I think it was the principal from Boy meets world.. What was his name?


William Daniels. Was also on St. Elsewhere at the same time.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

kocuba said:


> William Daniels.  Was also on St. Elsewhere at the same time.


Ahh yes! He's the one. Is voice was perfect for the car. Hopefully Val's will be the same. let's hope enough people watch it so it gets picked up as a series next year.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Were you guys kids when the original was on, and have fond memories of the show for that reason?

Because I don't think many of us who were adults at the time will be watching the new one hoping it will be similar...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> Were you guys kids when the original was on, and have fond memories of the show for that reason?
> 
> Because I don't think many of us who were adults at the time will be watching the new one hoping it will be similar...


 I was 10ish
I still watch the re-runs, and own the first season on DVD.

I hope it caries the "core" of the old series, but is just modernized.

And hope it is FAR FAR FAR FAR FAR FAR FAR (can't stress this enough) from the Team Knight Rider series in 1997

And kinda far from the Knight Rider TV Movie.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The old show was a fun diversion for me, kind of silly but a good evening's watch. There was so little sci-fi TV back then, we tended to embrace what we could get. 

A close friend of mine bought an '83 Trans Am, black of course, in '86 I think. Car was a piece of junk!!! but we didn't care a bit, we thought we were Knight Riders.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll give this one a shot as well, also hope that they bring back Bionic Woman. I actually liked it. I know there was a whole long thread to it already but I guess Im just kind of easy to impress.


----------



## mabellboi (Sep 16, 2007)

Without making this a GM/Ford issue, I'm rather upset they are re-making KITT into a Mustang. I would have rather had a Firebird back again.... Who cares if they aren't in production now. Then use a 'Vette....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mabellboi said:


> Without making this a GM/Ford issue, I'm rather upset they are re-making KITT into a Mustang. I would have rather had a Firebird back again.... Who cares if they aren't in production now. Then use a 'Vette....


If the movie becomes a series.... KITT could get a makeover... and it go to the highest "bidder" for advertising $$$


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Since GM already has a concept Camaro (a la Transformers) it sorta stands to reason there's a new Firebird out there somewhere just waiting to be "revealed".........


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

the Hoff has a cameo


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Were you guys kids when the original was on, and have fond memories of the show for that reason?
> 
> Because I don't think many of us who were adults at the time will be watching the new one hoping it will be similar...


I was 5-6 when the show first started....and watched reruns for MANY years over and over again:lol: And have all 4 seasons on DVD now. And my 8 year old loves to watch the DVDs......the apple doesn't fall too far from the tree:lol:


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

mabellboi said:


> Without making this a GM/Ford issue, I'm rather upset they are re-making KITT into a Mustang. I would have rather had a Firebird back again.... Who cares if they aren't in production now. Then use a 'Vette....


I agree. I don't have a love one way or the other when it comes to Ford/GM, but I think it should have been the new camero, or something close, just to try to keep it as close to the original as possible.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> the Hoff has a cameo


IIRC, from what I have read...

"Michael Knight" is now running the Foundation


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That would have to mean the foundation is tightly tied to the Klingon Empire, as the only way I could fathom him as the top guy there would be if everyone else got assassinated. 

Oh that's cold. I should be more sympathetic, I've changed since the '80s, maybe "Michael Knight" has too. Naaaah.

And another thing, if the new Knight Rider is Michael's son, who's the mom? Bonnie?


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

The car looks sweet. It looks like a saleen mustang  GM has a concept firebird also. Looks much better then the camero if this is true http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ept&um=1&start=1&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=1


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

thxultra said:


> The car looks sweet. It looks like a saleen mustang  GM has a concept firebird also. Looks much better then the camero if this is true http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ept&um=1&start=1&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=1


That Firebird would be a sweet "NEW KITT". And the "NEW KITT" is Knight Industries *Three* Thousand now.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That would have to mean the foundation is tightly tied to the Klingon Empire, as the only way I could fathom him as the top guy there would be if everyone else got assassinated.
> 
> Oh that's cold. I should be more sympathetic, I've changed since the '80s, maybe "Michael Knight" has too. Naaaah.
> 
> And another thing, if the new Knight Rider is Michael's son, who's the mom? Bonnie?


Bonnie was 80s hot. I was young so cmon what did I know though right? :lol:


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

From Imdb Trivia for the original series:

According to Brandon Tartikoff, the head of programming at NBC during the 1980s, the inspiration for the series came about when NBC executives started complaining about the problems of casting handsome leading men in TV series, because many of them couldn't act. Tartikoff and his assistant came up with a concept for a TV show called, "The Man of Six Words". Each show would begin with the leading man getting out of a woman's bed and saying, "Thank you." Occasionally, throughout the show, the leading man would say, "Okay," when receiving orders from his boss. Then he would chase down some villains and say "Freeze!" Finally, when the people he had saved from death would thank him, he would say, "You're welcome." For the rest of the show, the car would do all the talking. Although Tartikoff had meant the pitch to be a joke, the NBC executives liked the idea of a TV show about a man with a talking car, and approved it for development.

Glen A. Larson borrowed the idea of K.I.T.T.'s hood mounted scanner from one of his earlier projects, 'Battlestar Galactica'. The Cylon Centurions in that series had an almost identical scanner that functioned as eyes, and Larson adapted the idea for K.I.T.T. 

K.I.T.T.'s a Cylon!:lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Well---if---the female lead is a knockout and barley dressed then-----I might watch


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> Well---if---the female lead is a knockout and barley dressed then-----I might watch


This applies to ANY show!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...almost any. Plastic surgery shows, or the shows where they walk from open house to open house would still be off the list.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> I'll give this one a shot as well, also hope that they bring back Bionic Woman. I actually liked it.


Same here but I read in U.S.A. Today that Bionic Woman is getting the axe 

Looking forward to this movie, thanks for the heads up


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

elaclair said:


> Since GM already has a concept Camaro (a la Transformers) it sorta stands to reason there's a new Firebird out there somewhere just waiting to be "revealed".........


If they do have a concept Firebird out there, this movie would have been a great vehicle for it. Saw the concept Camaro at the auto show last month, the car was AWESOME!!!!!! Took me back to my high school days, my first car was a Camaro


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Kitt has transformed into a 2008 Ford, fitting in well with Ford's plans to promote several new models including the 2008 Ford Bullit... from the movie of the same name!!


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I want to know more about the morphing abilities they have mentioned the new KITT has. In the new promo spots there is a quick flash of a scene that looks like something like a tentacle is coming from the inside of the car and there is a girl in the passenger seat. It goes by so quick it's hard to tell what it is. I'm hoping it wasn't something like wings morph from the sides or the front turns into a battering ram.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Snoofie said:


> I want to know more about the morphing abilities they have mentioned the new KITT has. In the new promo spots there is a quick flash of a scene that looks like something like a tentacle is coming from the inside of the car and there is a girl in the passenger seat. It goes by so quick it's hard to tell what it is. I'm hoping it wasn't something like wings morph from the sides or the front turns into a battering ram.


From the description on NBC's site..

In the "classic" series, KITT panels would open up, and other things when going into different modes.

It looks like int his one, the Knight Industries THREE Thousand, will MORPH into one of the 3 variations of the mustang.


----------



## mabellboi (Sep 16, 2007)

in another preview clip, they show KITT being T-boned and the morphing it does to obsorb the impact is way cool. But the old KITT didn't do that?!?!?!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I suppose it would be worth a shot. Might be funnier if the voice was female and constantly told him how to drive.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From the description on NBC's site..
> 
> In the "classic" series, KITT panels would open up, and other things when going into different modes.
> 
> It looks like int his one, the Knight Industries THREE Thousand, will MORPH into one of the 3 variations of the mustang.


I saw a video with Jay Leno last night that showed two different versions of KITT and he was talking with the builder of the the new version. They have a street version of KITT that is black with chrome wheels and a regular grill. Then there was another version that had black wheels, black grill and a fin on the back and vents sticking out of the side. It reminded me of when KITT went into intercept mode and would get the big fin on the back in the last season. The designer explained that he "morphs" into the different modes and colors.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Snoofie said:


> I saw a video with Jay Leno last night that showed two different versions of KITT and he was talking with the builder of the the new version. They have a street version of KITT that is black with chrome wheels and a regular grill. Then there was another version that had black wheels, black grill and a fin on the back and vents sticking out of the side. It reminded me of when KITT went into intercept mode and would get the big fin on the back in the last season. The designer explained that he "morphs" into the different modes and colors.


From Imdb trivia for the original series: "You never see a long shot of KITT changing into Super Pursuit Mode, since KITT is not moving at all. A shell of KITT's body was used when filming the transition to Super Pursuit Mode, since large hydraulic rams were needed to articulate the body panels, and there was no room for an engine or running gear in the car."


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

I have the DVR set. I hope it is in HD. I am hoping the guide is wrong.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

In the Viper TV series, the car morphed and that was years ago. I don't see why they can't do that now.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

The show is not HD in Chicago.:nono2: It is some messed up black boxes of 4 sides kind of showing.

Now the question is:

Is there a way to zoom in with the HR-20 so you can fill your 16:9 HD screen with the image?


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

tzphotos.com said:


> The show is not HD in Chicago.:nono2: It is some messed up black boxes of 4 sides kind of showing.
> 
> Now the question is:
> 
> Is there a way to zoom in with the HR-20 so you can fill your 16:9 HD screen with the image?


what your seeing is called letter box, and no there is no way for the HR20 to. what you could do is use your TV zoom settings to fill the screen to 16:9 ratio.
here in Oh i'm seeing it in HD 16:9 so i would say it has something to do with station issue's.


----------

